# have you ever eaten anything expired?



## Splych (Feb 15, 2011)

i don't believe i have .
i have eaten them , but usually a day or two before it expires .


----------



## Presto99 (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah. All the time. It might be a bit more stale or something, but I'm not too important for food.


----------



## hatredg0d (Feb 15, 2011)

i work at a grocery store. yes.

a lot of the food given away at food shelfs is donated expired food. at least my local ones.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, I don't know if it was expired, but I ate a whole bunch of nachos with nacho cheese, looked at it's top, and it was covered with mold.  I didn't stop eating it, though.


----------



## xist (Feb 16, 2011)

All the time...most recent example was a tub of coronation chicken that was a month out of date. Just fished it out from the back of the fridge, make sure it's not bubbling and..............CHOW DOWN!


----------



## Raika (Feb 16, 2011)

I think I have. I found some potato chips and started eating, but then it tasted weird... Reeeeaaally weird, I don't think it was supposed to taste that way.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 16, 2011)

There's lots of things I've eaten that have been up to a few days past the use by date.  I try to avoid it with fresh meats like fish and chicken though.


----------



## Splych (Feb 16, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Well, I don't know if it was expired, but I ate a whole bunch of nachos with nacho cheese, looked at it's top, and it was covered with mold.  I didn't stop eating it, though.


o_o .
oh god . . .


----------



## Santee (Feb 16, 2011)

I drank some soda that was a year and a half expired it tasted like milk.....


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 16, 2011)

We get a lot of groceries from Kroger's, and for things that don't really pose a problem if they're a few days past the date, they have "Manager's Special" deals that are incredibly cheap because the food expired 1-3 days ago. It's usually still perfectly fine. If I eat dairy, meat, etc. past expiration it's an accident, because that's disgusting.


----------



## Devin (Feb 16, 2011)

Expired milk. -_- I poured a glass for myself, and a friend. Ended up puking in the sink.


----------



## xist (Feb 16, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Expired milk. -_- I poured a glass for myself, and a friend. Ended up puking in the sink.



Before or after you hit the lumps? I was kind of ok with the taste but the agglutinated lumps really killed the experience for me.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 16, 2011)

I just ate an expired Reese's Cup yesterday. I ate the whole thing thinking it was just me, gave the rest to my dad and he says it taste like shit. It tasted like cardboard actually.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Feb 16, 2011)

I was making a peanut butter and jelly sandwich once and I had already made it when I saw that the peanut butter was 1 year past expiration.
I said "fuck it" and ate the sandwich anyway.
Was delicious.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 16, 2011)

If it's something fucking nice like chocolate or something I am not gonna waste that.
If it's got mold on though it's a nono.
And if it's mainly dairy and not wrapped in foil (not chocolate) then don't risk it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've seen jam with mold on. Not nice.


----------



## Ace (Feb 16, 2011)

A bunch of things. Fruits with a bit of rot can easily be fixed by slicing the rot away.
But I do seriously advice avoiding any foods with visible molds. It usually means that the bacteria from the mold has already compromised many, if not all parts of the food.
Dry stuff like crackers or chips just either get more crumbles, or get softer. Depends on if it's fatty or not, mostly. Carb'd stuff like pastas can be stored.
Expired sauces WILL get you sick about 90% of the time. It doesn't taste great, and you have the top layer of liquid residue; unappealing to eat.
Something I'd want to try is container raiding. Swede's are particularly wasteful, so I'm certain a lot of edible food can be found.

ACEDIT: A lot of bacteria and molds can be churned down by your stomach acids, but a few can still pass to your blood and give undesirable effects...


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 16, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Expired milk. -_- I poured a glass for myself, and a friend. Ended up puking in the sink.


You better tried expired Yoghurt... No probs

Most food is still edible after the *sell* expiration date but may not be very tasty. (Of course, lots of packaged food isn't much good before the expiration date, but that's another question).


----------



## Son of Science (Feb 16, 2011)

Last summer, I eat some gummi worms that expired in April of 2003.  They tasted like gummi nothingness.


----------



## airpirate545 (Feb 16, 2011)

well, your mother is quite old but i wouldnt call her _expired_...

haha but seriously, i drank milk a week old once. i didn't drink milk for a month or 2 after that


----------



## VashTS (Feb 16, 2011)

funny this question is posted.  i'm eating chicken salad that _supposedly_ expired Feb 8.  it tastes fine though.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 16, 2011)

Eh. If it's in the container, it ain't bad.


I eat expired microwavable food all the time.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Feb 16, 2011)

yeah,found out only SOME foods work for a week or two after expiring date,so no big deal there


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 16, 2011)

I believe we have had similar threads before (I think the end result was most USians avoid it, most Europeans do not care and there were not enough from anywhere else to form a reasonable conclusion). None the less I will echo the "all the time" comment- I figure my nose/sense of taste is better than some random trying to guess the conditions of my fridge or trying for a worst case but still probable scenario coupled with a healthy dose of "boss wants me to get people to chuck good food and spend more money".

I am not terribly fussy about mould either- especially on cheese and bread which you can just slice around. There are a few I avoid (pasta, meat and fruit especially) as I agree some are not nice but not that many, for the borderline stuff there is always heat.

All this being said I tend to shop "like a man" as it were and only buy stuff I actually need/will munch upon in the coming few days- stocking up beyond the things to make plain food tasty is nothing something I can get behind unless I am planning to be up a mountain.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 16, 2011)

I ate expired ham by accident once a few years ago.....got sick for a day or two....

Haven't eaten ham since


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Feb 16, 2011)

obviously not meats and things you need in the fridge
if i eat expired food,i only eat Bread,Flour Tortillas,and the like
canned food(except meats and tuna)


----------



## thaddius (Feb 16, 2011)

I live in the sub arctic so sometimes things don't arrive... in time. You learn to be less wary of expiry dates in such situations.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 16, 2011)

Oreos. All the time. Fuck my supermarket


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 16, 2011)

I drank expired milk on accident once if that counts for anything. And I mean drank. Not just on the tongue, gag a little, then spit it out, no, I drank a few swigs before I really realized something was wrong.


----------



## TLSS_N (Feb 16, 2011)

I suppose this counts as expired.

once, back in 2004-05 I went from lunch to construction shop, took a carton of chocolate milk with me, put it in my locker, forgot about it, left it in there for 24 hours, came back the next day and drank it, I didn't get sick or anything.


I was a different person back then, I would do weird and odd things.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 16, 2011)

All the time. If it doesn't smell bad and looks okay, then I think it's fine and eat it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 16, 2011)

One time, I told my father can I have some Graham Crackers from his storage bins. He said sure :trollface:. So I went to get some and didn't know how it they were until I took a bite of it. Let just say that Graham Cracker didn't taste like the box advertise. It tasted like waterdown cereal drench with stalewater mixed with brown sugar and cardbroad.


----------



## Splych (Feb 16, 2011)

i just realized i had expired oreos last month . . .
there were these oreos in my cupboard . no one ate them anymore , so i decided to get a cup of milk and some oreos .

i eat the oreos , and dip them in my milk . i wondered what the hell was happening because the oreos weren't absorbing the milk and becoming soft o_o .
i check the expiry date , a few weeks ago they were


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 16, 2011)

I drank expired soy milk once.  Then I developed a sort of intolerance to it, so I can't drink even fresh soy milk anymore without feeling sick.


----------



## ineap09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yesss...all the time! Of all the places I've lived, the place I'm at now is probably the worst I've seen it. A shocking majority of the items in the local grocery stores are either past their expiration date, or really close to doing so. Don't count on getting a discount for anything past due either. >_>

*sigh* That's the price one has to pay when one has parents who must travel the globe doing the will of God. *sigh*


----------



## Infinite Zero (Feb 16, 2011)

Our food never lasts more than 6 months so we're far from that possibility.
I've never eaten expired food though


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 16, 2011)

All meat; the animal will have had to expire before I eat it.


----------



## Law (Feb 16, 2011)

If it looks okay, smells okay and passess a taste test I'll probably finish eating it. Stuff is usually still fine 2 or 3 days after the printed date.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 16, 2011)

Nevar,always make sure to eat it before it actualy expires


----------



## Maplemage (Feb 16, 2011)

WARM milk, BLAURGHUARHGUAHAUGHURHAURHUAGHUARHUAHRHURHAUAGH (no I just said yuck)


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 16, 2011)

My local supermarket has specials where if something is about a week away from the expiry, 1/2 price.

That's an AMAZING deal, but usually I buy some and forget about it.

I throw away anything fresh after a week.


----------



## bazamuffin (Feb 16, 2011)

Yep, this monday I ate hot dogs that had been left out for a couple of days (2 days past use by date).  3 day old kebabs/burgers/curries/pizzas.  The list goes on. I have no shame


----------



## Blood Fetish (Feb 16, 2011)

I eat things past their expiration date all the time, as the vast majority of the time that date is simply there to get you to throw it away and consume more goods. If you freeze things like a loaf of bread you can keep it well past the date on it. One time I did unknowingly eat a goldfish cracker that had expired roughly 6 years ago. It tasted how I imagine clay tastes.


----------



## Depravo (Feb 16, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> All meat; the animal will have had to expire before I eat it.


Bollocks. I came here to make that very joke.

Anyway, sure I have but only if it's a day or two over and not showing any visible signs of deterioration. Apparently in some cases expiry dates are unnecessarily early either due to over-caution or as a way of generating more sales.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Feb 16, 2011)

well I didn't eat anything expired but I remember drinking an expired milk and getting drunk(don't know how the f. it happened -maybe I was jus dreamin- ) and you know what it happened just the day I joined the gbatemp


----------



## Jolan (Feb 16, 2011)

Only in Persona 4, and I don't believe it raises your Courage in real life, so I don't plan to try it out.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 16, 2011)

I've eaten school lunches, does that count?

Also, yes. Many times.


----------



## brianBTB (Feb 16, 2011)

I ate cheese which had been vacuum sealed and left on the counter for 4 weeks. Tasted fine, I did not get sick!


----------



## anthonyplep (Feb 16, 2011)

I have had 7-up that was given to me last month with a sell by date for June 2009.  it tasted rather bitter but i finished it.  it wasnt _that_ good


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 16, 2011)

i drink 20 year old crystal pepsi and expire gravy


----------



## CarbonX13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, but never anything over two weeks past the expiry date.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 18, 2011)

If it tastes alright, then it's not expired to me.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 18, 2011)

expired food isn't foul at the same time. the dates only mark a period of secure consumption. the most food is eatable furthermore. so yes.


----------



## Javacat (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes!

I've eaten foods after there sell/best before/expiry date! Generally use my noggin to work out whether it should be ok or not. Eg, I've had christmas pudding that had expired two years earlier. Also had chocolate, cans, meats, sweets, beer, etc. Sometimes they taste a bit odd, but aren't going to kill me.

I don't really eat food that has properly expired/gone bad either. A couple of years ago I did eat some meat that had gone bad, but luckily it didn't do anything. I'd gotten home from the pub and was a bit hungry so dived into the fridge and got some sliced ham. I thought it looked somewhat different to how it was meant to, but I was beered so I just ate it. The next morning I went through the fridge again and found more of the same ham. It had definitely gone past its expiry date and the meat had actually changed colour. Had a bit of an "oh crap" moment, but decided I wasn't dead and had just learnt to throw away bad foods before I go out


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 18, 2011)

generally 2-4 days over the expiring date... depending on the kind of food of course, but after that, i usually dont eat it anymore.

though, as we all know, most of the food we eat has some kind of already wasted ingredient...
specially meat... not trusting that ever again :/


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 18, 2011)

This reminds me of a joke my friend told me.

Friend: I have proof 2012 isn't going to happen.
Me: What?
Friend: I have a can of tuna that has an expiry date of 2013.

Back to the topic. I've drank coke expired by 2 days. Didn't taste any different.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 19, 2011)

I've always tried to not eat something that's expired, though I have had two day expired milk though.


----------



## DrOctapu (Feb 19, 2011)

And no. I once was helping my uncle clean and found salsa that expired in '06, though. Disgusting.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 19, 2011)

If it hasn't changed color, grown a beard, or become stinky, then I shall consume it.


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes. Expired Strawberry yogurt. Hmmm TASTY!!!


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 19, 2011)

5 days ago, cant remember what


----------



## Ikki (Feb 20, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> 5 days ago, cant remember what


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 20, 2011)

I was a backpacer

Yes I have.. several times
Ive eaten moldy stuff as well (just took the mold off)


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Feb 21, 2011)

My girlfriend once made a pasta dish out of several expired ingredients.
I believe the milk and cream was expired.
It tasted dreadful, but it's all that was made for dinner...

The following days, she continued to eat the leftovers though, haha.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 21, 2011)

expired food .

not that i know of .


----------



## YayMii (Feb 21, 2011)

I've eaten an expired oatmeal bar once. It caused me to vomit.
(I was also playing Halo 1 at the time, but I doubt that was the reason I vomited).


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 21, 2011)

I eated expired pizza... My friend dared me too and I had too...


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 22, 2011)

Best Before dates are usually meaningless... there are sites that only sell food that's past its Best Before date at discount prices.
Expired food - depended on the meaning of the word - I either would or wouldn't eat. If you just mean food that's past its Best Before date then I usually would eat it after a quick assessment.
If, by expired, you mean 'gone off' or 'bad' food (e.g. sour milk) then I would almost certainly avoid it.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 22, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said it! Although that post of 5 pages(and days) old .

And I think this face is more appropriate ._.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 23, 2011)

I think I just had expired plumsauce. The packaging said it was supposed to be tangy, but I tried it and it tasted like caramel.


----------



## Westside (Feb 23, 2011)

I've eaten your mom



sorry, that was uncalled for...

I did eat expired yogurt once, it was actually quite pleasant.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 23, 2011)

yea cuz i was payin attention 2 my food not the date


----------

